# Ac110 500Gpm



## the Emperors (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi everyone, im realtivly new to piranhas, ive got a bunch of questions hopefully u guys can give some answers to.
Lets start with my tank i curently have 4 RBPs and 3 plecos, its a 90 gallon tank and im running the Aqua Clear 110. Is that enough? should i have gone with a canister?
My water started very clear, then due to overfeeding (i think) it got very cloudy, i could barely see though the aquarium, (side to side) two days ago i did a 20% water change and just today did a 50% and washed out plants there was tons of crap, shimp brine and algea under the plant. I have feed the piranhas once in the 3 day span, water is still a little cloudy i used conditioner and bio support (big als product).
Sorry for the rambling just wanna make sure im on the right track.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

What are your water parameters? (nitrate, nitrite, ammonia, etc)

That will give you an indicator of under filtration, or a bacterial bloom... one of which typically causes cloudy water.


----------



## the Emperors (Dec 4, 2012)

Ægir said:


> What are your water parameters? (nitrate, nitrite, ammonia, etc)
> 
> That will give you an indicator of under filtration, or a bacterial bloom... one of which typically causes cloudy water.


I gotta take a look and see what those readings are. Ideally what numbers should i be looking to achieve?
if it is a bloom how to i fix the prob?


----------



## Kortney (Dec 3, 2012)

Is there enough filtration on your tank? Does your filter pump up to 90 gallons or better extra filtration can help.. Also check your ammonia levels.


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

you need to buy a canister filter..
they need extra filtration..
I also started with ac and the water was blurry as hell..
they also need extra oxygen so look for some powerheads..


----------



## the Emperors (Dec 4, 2012)

Thx for the inputs everyone...
i just got in and came down to check on the tank...the water is really clear now except for 1 area in the middle where i have this huge ornamental amazon tree stump, it was the only thing i didnt remove from the tank last night to clean, i can see crap in the stump. so i was thinking of removing and washing it next water cleaning. As for the Ps; they are active and swiming around perfectly.
Lorteti, this ac that i have does 500gph, looking in big als catalouge there arent many canisters that do more than that. is that a proper way of comparing? What filer did u go to what do u recomend, same with powerhead.
thx


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

I used Reena XP3 canisters on my 55 gal tanks and they seemed great... its not just about flow rate. Media volume is a big part, as thats where the bacteria "live"... if you have a small volume of media, you can only have so much bacteria and thus a lower filtration capability. A canister with the same flow rate, but 10x the media volume will always out out preform.

another thing to keep in mind, is the GPH rating is typically with NO media, or resistance on the pump.


----------



## the Emperors (Dec 4, 2012)

AEgir thx for that I will definatley look into a canister. The water has cleared up almost completely. I was over feeding the poor guys and not cleaning enough. They were pretty agitated. Started nipping at each other then smallest one got a cunch taken out on his back. They ball seem content now feeding daily and cleaning 20% weekly


----------

